

Russian government edits Wikipedia on flight MH17 - mdesq
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10977082/Russian-government-edits-Wikipedia-on-flight-MH17.html

======
user-name
Can anyone explain to me how an airliner, supposedly shot out of the sky @
thirty thousand feet is leaving seats, bodies that are identifiable, engines,
parts of the plane, luggage, etc. Yet the aircraft on 9/11 in Shanksville PA,
and at the Pentagon left absolutely nothing? No bodies, seats, luggage, engine
pieces. Nothing. Nada. What was so incredibly different about the way these
aircraft crashed that would obliterate everything?

~~~
qbrass
At altitude, it's got more time to slow down, and if the crew had any control,
they would have been trying to bring it down as safely as possible.

